# S3 won't charge past XX%



## scubamike (Jun 1, 2012)

My S3 will occasionally not charge to 100% after being left on the charger overnight. Sometimes a simple reboot fixes it. Sometimes shut off the phone and pull the battery, and, while it's still plugged in, I reinstall the battery. Sometimes I find clearing cache and Dalvik fixes it. The fix that always works is plugging it into my computer and letting it charge a percentage or two. Then the wall charger works fine again.

I've been running AOKP with the included kernel forever. Currently, I'm on the 8/20 build of 4.2.2. My phone will go for weeks without this problem, then, randomly, it will have quit charging at 73% or 49% or whatever when I wake up. It plagues me for a couple days then it goes back to normal for days or weeks. My old-school GNex did this occasionally, and my wife's rickety old Fascinate did this once as well. Also, I'm using a monster 4500 MHa Gorilla Gadgets battery. I've tried different chargers, but it didn't seem to affect the problem. No, I haven't tried to Odin back to stock. I couldn't handle a TouchWiz ROM long enough to see if fixes it.

My latest fix was flashing to Lean Kernel, which supports fast charge. I enabled that, and my phone charged up to full, but only time will tell if it's a permanent fix. Lastly, my phone seems to be immune for a long time after clean flashing a new ROM.

I've read a ton about this online. It seems to affect a variety of phone brands running both stock and custom ROMs. Most of the fixes I mentioned have come from reading other peoples' struggles with this.

I'd be curious if anyone else has gone through charging trouble like this.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

From time to time I've had my phone plugged in, and I can watch the percentage drop just while browsing Twitter or something. Other times I've noticed it being painfully slow to charge. I stopped using the Samsung charger, and went to using an older Motorola charger I have and the problem stopped. I honestly think the packaged charger is a pos


----------



## scubamike (Jun 1, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> From time to time I've had my phone plugged in, and I can watch the percentage drop just while browsing Twitter or something. Other times I've noticed it being painfully slow to charge. I stopped using the Samsung charger, and went to using an older Motorola charger I have and the problem stopped. I honestly think the packaged charger is a pos


Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try. I've found so many different solutions from so many different sources that I thought it would be nice to compile them into one place. Yours is one I haven't tried yet.


----------



## scubamike (Jun 1, 2012)

One other thing I've did to resolve it is to use Tasker. Since a reboot often fixes it, I have tasker reboot my phone at 3 am, IF the battery isn't at 100%. It was at 100% this morning when I woke up. So far so good.


----------

